

The Chromebook's Magical Button-Free TouchPad - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46506/chromebooks-magical-button-free-touchpad

======
phlux
> _"I have a feeling most people will prefer the touchpad, though"_

BS. I hate the touchpad on any device. I prefer a mouse! You cant draw in apps
like visio, revit, autocad with a touchpad.

